# OFSSA/OHSAIT Ontario High school provincials



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

I forgot to mention each day the student with the highest score using school provided equipment was given a free fully set up recurve with arrows. And most kids walked away with a door prize.


----------



## blademan (May 8, 2005)

I've been there nearly every year for about 10 years now. James and his group always put on a great tournament.


----------



## KReid33 (Feb 1, 2015)

I wish I knew about this when I was in high school.. My high school didnt even offer archery as a sport. Thats awesome to hear about the event and how well its run!


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

KReid33 said:


> I wish I knew about this when I was in high school.. My high school didnt even offer archery as a sport. Thats awesome to hear about the event and how well its run!


Ya same here

Most schools don't have it, but it's growing in schools with the National Archery in the Schools Program (NASP) available in Ontario now. It's an affordable way to get the school into archery. It should help more kids get into archery.


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

A map of NASP schools in Ontario. I think the different colour pins are the OFAH zones.
These are not all the schools with archery programs, just the NASP schools.


----------

